# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  क्या हम "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " को यह सम्मान दे सकते है ?

## jeet6162

*क्या हम "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " को यह सम्मान दे सकते है ?*

हमारे फ़ोरम पर " युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " के नाम सुवर्ण अक्षरो मे लिखे जाते है 
यह हमारे लिए बहुत ही गर्व ओर खुशी की बात है 
आपको  ऐसा नही लगता है की पुराने फ़ोरम के सदस्य ( फ़ोरम क्रेश होने से पहले ) जो  की "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ" रह चुके है उन्हे हम अन्याय कर रहे है 
प्रशासक जी  से निवेदन हे की उन सदस्यो को भी मान सम्मान मिले ओर शायद यह भी हो सकता है  यह देख कर उन्हे फ़ोरम मे फ़िर से जुडने की लालसा जागे 

*मेरा मानना है की ऐसा करने से उन सदस्यो को सम्मान भी मिलेगा ओर हो सकता है की उस मे कुछ वापीस अपने घर (फ़ोरम ) पर लोट भी आए*

----------


## jeet6162

वो सभी फ़ोरम के चमकते हुए सितारे थे 
ओर मे चाहता हु उन्हे पुरा सम्मान मिले

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कोन -कोन थे वो सदस्य भाई--उनके नाम भी बताओ । 
सभी सम्मान करेंगे उनका ।

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाँ हाँ नाम बताओ................

----------


## jeet6162

दोस्तो 
यह काम तो फ़ोरम के प्रशाशन को ही करना होगा 
जैसे अभी प्रशाशन ने एक सुत्र बनाया हुआ बनाया है "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8761
बस उसी तरह एक ओर सुत्र बनाना है ओर उन्के नाम सुवर्ण अक्षरो मे लिखने है

----------


## robin hood

> *क्या हम "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " को यह सम्मान दे सकते है ?*
> 
> हमारे फ़ोरम पर " युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " के नाम सुवर्ण अक्षरो मे लिखे जाते है 
> यह हमारे लिए बहुत ही गर्व ओर खुशी की बात है 
> आपको  ऐसा नही लगता है की पुराने फ़ोरम के सदस्य ( फ़ोरम क्रेश होने से पहले ) जो  की "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ" रह चुके है उन्हे हम अन्याय कर रहे है 
> प्रशासक जी  से निवेदन हे की उन सदस्यो को भी मान सम्मान मिले ओर शायद यह भी हो सकता है  यह देख कर उन्हे फ़ोरम मे फ़िर से जुडने की लालसा जागे 
> 
> *मेरा मानना है की ऐसा करने से उन सदस्यो को सम्मान भी मिलेगा ओर हो सकता है की उस मे कुछ वापीस अपने घर (फ़ोरम ) पर लोट भी आए*


भाई आपका सुझाव बिलकुल गलत हें ,ये सिर्फ पुराने सदस्यों कि तारीफ़ के पुल बांदने जेसा होगा 
चलिए माना प्रबंधन उन पुराने सदस्यों को फोरम पर स्थान देता हें ,यूजर मंथ को 
कल को कोई नवागत सदस्य पूछा कि इन भाई साब का योगदान क्या हें ,
तब उसे पुरानी फोरम कि स्टोरी फिर क्रेश कि स्टोरी आप सुनाओगे याँ प्रबंधन
प्रबंधन तो सुनाने से रहा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*ithan hunt जी आप विचार देने को स्वतंत्र है --पर आपकी इस भाषा मैं आपकी आवाज कोई सुन नहीं पायेगा ---अपनी पोस्ट एसी भाषा मैं करे ,जिसे सभी सदस्य देख सके ।*

----------


## draculla

बंधू आपने यह बहुत ही उचित सुझाव दिया है...
लेकिन पुराने सदस्य के साथ हम जैसे उपस्थित पुराने सदस्य के बारे में भी सोचने की आवश्यकता है.
जिसे गत ५ दिनों से गाली भरे और घमकी भरे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश मिल रहे है.
जो ऐसे सन्देश दे रहा है वह प्रतिबंधित भी हो रहा है.....इससे यह पता चल रहा है की इस प्रक्रिया से बहुत से सदस्य प्रभावित हो रहे है.
अब मैं तो तंग आ गया हूँ...मैं यह जानना चाहता हूँ की प्रबंधन इस विषय पर क्या सोच रहा है?

----------


## jalwa

अच्छा विचार है. 

जहाँ तक मुझे याद है पुराने फोरम पर जब 'यूजर ऑफ मंथ' का प्रचलन शुरू हुआ था तो सबसे पहले यूजर ऑफ मंथ जय भैया (jaileo) जी बने थे. वे हिंदी के बहुत अच्छे ज्ञाता हैं. और आजकल अति व्यस्तता के कारण फोरम पर समय नहीं दे पा रहे. 
आशा करते हैं जल्दी ही वे अपना कीमती समय फोरम पर जरूर देंगे.

----------


## Sameerchand

> अच्छा विचार है. 
> 
> जहाँ तक मुझे याद है पुराने फोरम पर जब 'यूजर ऑफ मंथ' का प्रचलन शुरू हुआ था तो सबसे पहले यूजर ऑफ मंथ जय भैया (jaileo) जी बने थे. वे हिंदी के बहुत अच्छे ज्ञाता हैं. और आजकल अति व्यस्तता के कारण फोरम पर समय नहीं दे पा रहे. 
> आशा करते हैं जल्दी ही वे अपना कीमती समय फोरम पर जरूर देंगे.


मैं तो उस समय मंच पर नहीं था....लेकिन मैंने सुना हैं की आप भी मंथ ऑफ़ डी यूजर बने थे....??

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह सूत्र आगे चल कर बवाल खड़ा करेगा .
अभी हाल की , की गयी तीन पोस्ट्स पढ़ें पोस्ट्स संख्या ६,७,व् ८.
क्या चंदर जी  ने *ithan hunt* जी को गलत कहा और
 पढ़ें  *ithan hunt* जी ने चंदर जी को कैसे सम्बोधित किया.

बेन सदस्य, नई आईडी से  यहाँ आकर बवाल ही करेंगे.
नही तो किसी वास्तविक नवागत को क्या लेना  देना माह के उत्तम प्रयोक्ता से?

अब ड्रेकुला जी को कोई सदस्य 5 दिन से कोई क्यों गाली दे?
 5 दिन क्या एक बार भी गाली  क्यों दे ?
और वह भी ( कोई भी ) किस लिए सहें ?उनका पूछना भी तर्क संगत है...प्रबंधन इस विषय पर क्या सोच रहा है?

अब पुनः सूत्र सम्मत----
माननीय पाथ  जी ने *यूसर ऑफ़ दी मन्थ* के लिए 
यह दो पोस्ट्स की थी......
प्रिय मित्रों यूज़र ऑफ द मंथ के लिए चयनित सदस्य को निम्न सुविधाएँ प्राप्त होंगी |
१-यूज़र ऑफ द मंथ के लिए चयनित सदस्य को प्रबंधन की और से ३०० रेप्युटेशन पोइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
२-सदस्य की संदेश सीमा मे स्थायी बढोतरी की जायेगी |
३-एक माह तक उसका नाम घोषणा के रूप मे फोरम मे सबसे ऊपर दिखाई देगा |
४-नियम विभाग मे यूज़र ऑफ द मंथ के लिए बनाये गए सूत्र मे सदस्य का नाम सदा के लिए अंकित कर दिया जायेगा | 

						यूजर ऑफ द मंथ के लिए चुने जाने हेतु निम्न योग्यताएं आवश्यक हैं -
१-सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण बात ,सदस्य हर तरह की राजनीती एवं विवादों से दूर हो |
२-सदस्य की प्रविष्टियाँ हिंदी में होनी चाहिए ,*अधिक शुद्द हिंदी लिखने वाले सदस्यों को वरीयता* दी जायेगी |
३-फोरम के लिए सदस्य की सोच सकारात्मक हो |
४-फोरम के अन्य सदस्यों का सम्मान करता हो एवं उसमे सहयोग की भावना हो |
५-फोरम के नियमों का जानबूझकर उल्लंघन न करता हो |
नोट:-यूजर ऑफ द मंथ का चयन चूँकि पूर्ण रूप से प्रबंधन द्वारा किया जायेगा इसलिए इस विषय कोई टिप्पणी अथवा सूत्र स्वीकार्य नहीं है |

मैं ज्यादा लिखूंगा तो बवाल मचेगा पर पर पर पर 
मैं बड़ी विनम्रता से यह पूछना चाहता हूँ की 
*यूसर ऑफ़ दी मन्थ**   ......   * *अधिक शुद्द हिंदी लिखने वाले सदस्यों को वरीयता*
नाम ही सूत्र का गलत है या यूँ कहें ... अरे बाबा समझो न आप सब. मैं क्या लिखना चाहता हूँ नाम हंग्रेजी में और शुद्ध हिंदी में लिखने की चाहत.

दोस्तों बहुत कुछ लिखा जा सकता है.
मुझे यह आज्ञा मिली है की मैं कुछ लिखूं... 
बस मैं इतना कहता हूँ की जीत भाई जी की बात में दम है ...*

और भी बहुत से इस फोरम में चमकते सितारे हैं.*

----------


## jalwa

> मैं तो उस समय मंच पर नहीं था....लेकिन मैंने सुना हैं की आप भी मंथ ऑफ़ डी यूजर बने थे....??


हाँ जी,,, शायद दूसरी या तीसरी बार (याददाश्त कमजोर है) यह सौभाग्य आप सभी मित्रों के प्यार के कारण मुझे भी प्राप्त हुआ था. लेकिन वो पुरानी बात है. और दुर्भाग्य से सब मिट चुका है. बस जेहन में यादें ही बाकि हैं.

----------


## pathfinder

> हाँ जी,,, शायद दूसरी या तीसरी बार (याददाश्त कमजोर है) यह सौभाग्य आप सभी मित्रों के प्यार के कारण मुझे भी प्राप्त हुआ था. लेकिन वो पुरानी बात है. और दुर्भाग्य से सब मिट चुका है. बस जेहन में यादें ही बाकि हैं.


प्रिय जलवा जी,मुझे विश्वास है की आप के अंदर वही सम्मान पुनः प्राप्त करने की योग्यता भी है |

----------


## jeet6162

> प्रिय जलवा जी,मुझे विश्वास है की आप के अंदर वही सम्मान पुनः प्राप्त करने की योग्यता भी है |


आपकी बात मे भी सहमत हु 
जलवा जी ने अभी तक अपना वो पुराना वाला जलवा नही दिखाया है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय जलवा जी,मुझे विश्वास है की आप के अंदर वही सम्मान पुनः प्राप्त करने की योग्यता भी है |


आदरणीय पाथ साहब जलवा जी को उच्च प्रबंधन दुवारा विशेष सम्मान की जरूरत है,,ये एक मात्र सदस्य है जो लंबे समय तक नियामक के पद पे बिना विवाद के रहे है। धन्यवाद

----------


## jeet6162

> भाई आपका सुझाव बिलकुल गलत हें ,ये सिर्फ पुराने सदस्यों कि तारीफ़ के पुल बांदने जेसा होगा 
> चलिए माना प्रबंधन उन पुराने सदस्यों को फोरम पर स्थान देता हें ,यूजर मंथ को 
> कल को कोई नवागत सदस्य पूछा कि इन भाई साब का योगदान क्या हें ,
> तब उसे पुरानी फोरम कि स्टोरी फिर क्रेश कि स्टोरी आप सुनाओगे याँ प्रबंधन
> प्रबंधन तो सुनाने से रहा


*अगर प्रबंधन ऐसा करता है तो अभी के सदस्यो को भी कुछ अच्छा करने की चाह रहेगी 
वह भी चाहेगे की उन्का नाम फ़ोरम पर हमेशा के लिए रहे 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *"युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " का सम्मान उस सदस्य को मिलना चहिये जो इस के पूरी तरह से काबिल हो 
> 
> और 
> 
> उस पर वोटिंग की अवसयक्ता हो तो वो भी होनी चहिये 
> *


यूजर ऑफ द मंथ को चुनने का अधिकार फोरम के सारे यूजर के पास होना चाहिये । इसे प्रबंधन से दूर सदस्यो की राय पे छोड़ दे तो हर महीने काफी हलचल देखने को मिलेगी ।

----------


## ramsingh111

*"युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " का सम्मान उस सदस्य को मिलना चहिये जो इस के पूरी तरह से काबिल हो 

और 

उस पर वोटिंग की अवसयक्ता हो तो वो भी होनी चहिये 
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेंरी पोस्ट विवादित तो न थी ,  उसे मिटा क्यों दिया?
जीत जी आप कहते थे लिखो.....? 
क्या ख़ाक लिखूं ?
क्या मैं उसी पोस्ट को सार्वजनिक करूँ?
क्या ऐसा करना अच्छा होगा?

मैं नियामक समुदाय  और प्रबंधन से मैं एक सदस्य होने के नाते 
आपसे यह हक़ मांगता हूँ की आप मेरी उस पोस्ट को फिर से इस सूत्र में जगह दें.
उसमे कुछ भी ऐसा नही लिखा गया जिससे की भावना को ठेस पहुंचे  थवा न उसमे कोई अमर्यादित बात थी.
हाँ वह सच्चाई से भरपूर थी.

----------


## ramsingh111

> यूजर ऑफ द मंथ को चुनने का अधिकार फोरम के सारे यूजर के पास होना चाहिये । इसे प्रबंधन से दूर सदस्यो की राय पे छोड़ दे तो हर महीने काफी हलचल देखने को मिलेगी ।


जी बिलकुल मित्र आप ने उतम विचार का निर्माण किया हे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मेंरी पोस्ट विवादित तो न थी ,  उसे मिटा क्यों दिया?
> जीत जी आप कहते थे लिखो.....? 
> क्या ख़ाक लिखूं ?
> क्या मैं उसी पोस्ट को सार्वजनिक करूँ?
> क्या ऐसा करना अच्छा होगा?
> 
> मैं नियामक समुदाय  और प्रबंधन से मैं एक सदस्य होने के नाते 
> आपसे यह हक़ मांगता हूँ की आप मेरी उस पोस्ट को फिर से इस सूत्र में जगह दें.
> उसमे कुछ भी ऐसा नही लिखा गया जिससे की किसी की  भावना को ठेस पहुंचे अथवा न उसमे कोई अमर्यादित बात थी.
> हाँ वह सच्चाई से भरपूर थी.


उपर मेरे द्वारा लिखे गये में से कुछ अक्षर छुट  गये थे इस लिए यहाँ दुबारा से लिखा है. इस लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ.

----------


## draculla

> *अगर प्रबंधन ऐसा करता है तो अभी के सदस्यो को भी कुछ अच्छा करने की चाह रहेगी 
> वह भी चाहेगे की उन्का नाम फ़ोरम पर हमेशा के लिए रहे 
> *


सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है HALL OF FAME एक ऐसा विभाग जहाँ पर सर्वश्रेष्ट और उत्कृष्ट योगदान को हमेशा के लिए संजोकर रखा जा सके.
भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा सकेंगे.
क्योकि हर अच्छे सूत्र को स्थिरता प्रदान नहीं की जा सकती है और ना की जाती है.
लेकिन इस विभाग से अच्छे सूत्रों को सही जगह मिल जायेगी!

----------


## jeet6162

> मेंरी पोस्ट विवादित तो न थी ,  उसे मिटा क्यों दिया?
> जीत जी आप कहते थे लिखो.....? 
> क्या ख़ाक लिखूं ?
> क्या मैं उसी पोस्ट को सार्वजनिक करूँ?
> क्या ऐसा करना अच्छा होगा?
> 
> मैं नियामक समुदाय  और प्रबंधन से मैं एक सदस्य होने के नाते 
> आपसे यह हक़ मांगता हूँ की आप मेरी उस पोस्ट को फिर से इस सूत्र में जगह दें.
> उसमे कुछ भी ऐसा नही लिखा गया जिससे की भावना को ठेस पहुंचे  थवा न उसमे कोई अमर्यादित बात थी.
> हाँ वह सच्चाई से भरपूर थी.


मित्र 
*आपकी पोस्ट तो एक दम सही थी 
ओर उस से कोई विवाद भी नही होना था 
तो फ़िर ऐसा क्यो हुआ है ?
प्रबंधन को उस पोस्ट मे ऐसा क्या लगा की उस पोस्ट को हटा दिया ?
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेंरी पोस्ट विवादित तो न थी ,  उसे मिटा क्यों दिया?
> जीत जी आप कहते थे लिखो.....? 
> क्या ख़ाक लिखूं ?
> क्या मैं उसी पोस्ट को सार्वजनिक करूँ?
> क्या ऐसा करना अच्छा होगा?
> 
> मैं नियामक समुदाय  और प्रबंधन से मैं एक सदस्य होने के नाते 
> आपसे यह हक़ मांगता हूँ की आप मेरी उस पोस्ट को फिर से इस सूत्र में जगह दें.
> उसमे कुछ भी ऐसा नही लिखा गया जिससे की भावना को ठेस पहुंचे  थवा न उसमे कोई अमर्यादित बात थी.
> हाँ वह सच्चाई से भरपूर थी.


आपकी बातों से सहमत हूँ ,शायद शिकायत पे मिटाई होगी ,कभी-कभी शिकायत के कारण इतने तगड़े होते है की नियमानुसार पोस्ट हटाना पड़ता होगा । (सभी मेरे निजी विचार है >)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है HALL OF FAME एक ऐसा विभाग जहाँ पर सर्वश्रेष्ट और उत्कृष्ट योगदान को हमेशा के लिए संजोकर रखा जा सके.


अच्छा आईडिया है भाई ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र 
> *आपकी पोस्ट तो एक दम सही थी 
> ओर उस से कोई विवाद भी नही होना था 
> तो फ़िर ऐसा क्यो हुआ है ?
> प्रबंधन को उस पोस्ट मे ऐसा क्या लगा की उस पोस्ट को हटा दिया ?
> *





> आपकी बातों से सहमत हूँ ,शायद शिकायत पे मिटाई होगी ,कभी-कभी शिकायत के कारण इतने तगड़े होते है की नियमानुसार पोस्ट हटाना पड़ता होगा । (सभी मेरे निजी विचार है >)


क्या मैं उस पोस्ट को मैं इस सूत्र पर दुबारा से प्रेषित करूँ ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या मैं उस पोस्ट को मैं इस सूत्र पर दुबारा से प्रेषित करूँ ?


बेहतर रहेगा नियामको से अनुरोध का की वे पोस्ट को एडिट कर दे ,डिलीट ना करे --शायद मान जाये  --पी यम से

----------


## draculla

> अच्छा आईडिया है भाई ।


यह आइडिया तो मैं बहुत बार दे चूका हूँ...लेकिन शायद प्रबंधन को यह आइडिया पसंद नहीं आता है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बेहतर रहेगा नियामको से अनुरोध का की वे पोस्ट को एडिट कर दे ,डिलीट ना करे --शायद मान जाये  --पी यम से


मैंने अभी अभी बड़े भैया जी को पम किया है इसी सिलसिले में.
आपका भी धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है HALL OF FAME एक ऐसा विभाग जहाँ पर सर्वश्रेष्ट और उत्कृष्ट योगदान को हमेशा के लिए संजोकर रखा जा सके.
> भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा सकेंगे.
> क्योकि हर अच्छे सूत्र को स्थिरता प्रदान नहीं की जा सकती है और ना की जाती है.
> लेकिन इस विभाग से अच्छे सूत्रों को सही जगह मिल जायेगी!


पूर्णत: सहमत हूँ आपकी बातों से --कम से कम प्रत्येक विभाग मैं अच्छे सूत्रो के लिये एक exclusive विभाग बना ही देना चाहिये ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यह आइडिया तो मैं बहुत बार दे चूका हूँ...लेकिन शायद प्रबंधन को यह आइडिया पसंद नहीं आता है!


मैंने भी इस तरह के कई आईडिया दिये है ,पर पता नहीं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैंने अभी अभी बड़े भैया जी को पम किया है इसी सिलसिले में.
> आपका भी धन्यवाद.


noctius जी ऑन लाईन है ,बड़े भैया ऑफ लाईन है ।

----------


## jeet6162

> noctius जी ऑन लाईन है ,बड़े भैया ऑफ लाईन है ।


Noctius जी की नजर तो इस सुत्र पर पुरी तरह से है 
बार बार यहा पर देख लेते है

----------


## gulluu

जीत जी ,आपने विचार देने के लिए कहा है ओर आपकी बात का सम्मान करते हुए अपने विचार जरूर देना चाहूँगा ,मेरे विचार से प्रबंधन को अब तक के नए ओर पुराने सभी यूजर ऑफ द मंथ के बारे मे जानकारी या तो उसी सूत्र मे जिसमे उनका नाम घोषित किया जाता है वहाँ पर देनी चाहिए या फिर इसके लिए उन्हे एक अलग सूत्र बनाना चाहिए ,ताकि सभी नए सदस्यों को उनके योगदान के बारे मे पता चल सके ओर फॉरम पर सकारात्मक योगदान देने की प्रेरणा मिल सके । पुराने फॉरम के यूजर ऑफ द मंथ के नाम भी देने के पक्ष मे तर्क देते हुए मैं ये कहना चाहूँगा की फॉरम को क्रेश होकर दुबारा प्रारम्भ हुए बहुत ज्यादा समय नहीं हुआ है ओर पुराने फॉरम के बहुत से यूजर ऑफ द मंथ ,अभी भी फॉरम से जुड़े हुए हैं ,इसके अलावा अगर आपने किसी को कोई पुरूस्कार दिया है ओर आपसे उस पुरुस्कार से संबन्धित जानकारी या डाटा गुम हो गया है तो इसमे पुरुस्कार पाने वाले या योगदान देने वाले की तो कोई गलती नहीं है , उनके योगदान को भुलाया नहीं जाना चाहिए वरना आप कृतघ्न कहलाएंगे । धन्यवाद ।

----------


## jalwa

> प्रिय जलवा जी,मुझे विश्वास है की आप के अंदर वही सम्मान पुनः प्राप्त करने की योग्यता भी है |


पाथ जी को नमस्कार. 
मित्र, यह तो आपका प्यार है जो मुझे इस काबिल समझते हो वरना मुझमे ऐसी कोई विशेष योग्यता मुझे तो नहीं दिखती. 



> आपकी बात मे भी सहमत हु 
> जलवा जी ने अभी तक अपना वो पुराना वाला जलवा नही दिखाया है


जीत भाई, आजकल समय का अभाव रहता है इसलिए अधिक समय नहीं दे पाता हूँ. 
फिर भी कुछ अच्छा दिखता है तो उस सूत्र में लिखने की कोशिश करता हूँ. 
और पहले (पुराने फोरम के समय) मेरे पास नेट पर बिताने के लिए बहुत समय होता था. 



> आदरणीय पाथ साहब जलवा जी को उच्च प्रबंधन दुवारा विशेष सम्मान की जरूरत है,,ये एक मात्र सदस्य है जो लंबे समय तक नियामक के पद पे बिना विवाद के रहे है। धन्यवाद


मित्र चंद्रशेखर जी, आपका इतना प्यार और स्नेह ही मेरे लिए सबसे बड़ा मान सम्मान है . इसके अतिरिक्त मुझे कुछ नहीं चाहिए . 
बस भाइयों का प्रेम भाव बना रहे ...बस. 
और मित्र, मुझसे भी अधिक समय तक नियामक पद पर बेहतरीन कार्य करने वाले नियामक मौजूद हैं इसमें इतनी बधाई की कोई बात नहीं है.
कृपया इस प्रकार ना समझें. 
आभार.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई आपका सुझाव बिलकुल गलत हें ,ये सिर्फ पुराने सदस्यों कि तारीफ़ के पुल बांदने जेसा होगा 
> चलिए माना प्रबंधन उन पुराने सदस्यों को फोरम पर स्थान देता हें ,यूजर मंथ को 
> कल को कोई नवागत सदस्य पूछा कि इन भाई साब का योगदान क्या हें ,
> तब उसे पुरानी फोरम कि स्टोरी फिर क्रेश कि स्टोरी आप सुनाओगे याँ प्रबंधन
> प्रबंधन तो सुनाने से रहा


मित्र फोरम की  नीव डालने वाले सदास्यों को भूल जाना यह तो अन्याय होगा , क्रेश के पहले या समझे दुनिया का युग समाप्त होने के बाद क्या सब कहानी ही रह जाता है ? मित्र बुरा न माने पर तनिक गौर करे !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

वैसे मैंने कई  रातें गुजारी है, जब जलवा जी मेरे साथ रहे , पता ही नहीं चला कब सुबह हो गयी , हम लोग उनको बीरवल कह के बुलाते थे !
(ओए गलत मतलब मत निकल लेना )

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *क्या हम "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " को यह सम्मान दे सकते है ?*
> 
> हमारे फ़ोरम पर " युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " के नाम सुवर्ण अक्षरो मे लिखे जाते है 
> यह हमारे लिए बहुत ही गर्व ओर खुशी की बात है 
> आपको  ऐसा नही लगता है की पुराने फ़ोरम के सदस्य ( फ़ोरम क्रेश होने से पहले ) जो  की "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ" रह चुके है उन्हे हम अन्याय कर रहे है 
> प्रशासक जी  से निवेदन हे की उन सदस्यो को भी मान सम्मान मिले ओर शायद यह भी हो सकता है  यह देख कर उन्हे फ़ोरम मे फ़िर से जुडने की लालसा जागे 
> 
> *मेरा मानना है की ऐसा करने से उन सदस्यो को सम्मान भी मिलेगा ओर हो सकता है की उस मे कुछ वापीस अपने घर (फ़ोरम ) पर लोट भी आए*


भाई विचार अच्छा है, पर मैं कभी इस दौड में था ही नहीं (नाही पिछले जन्म में और नाही इस जन्म में )

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> वैसे मैंने कई रातें गुजारी है, जब जलवा जी मेरे साथ रहे , पता ही नहीं चला कब सुबह हो गयी , हम लोग उनको बीरवल कह के बुलाते थे !
> (ओए गलत मतलब मत निकल लेना )


*गलत मतलब ,, मतबल आप गपशप करते थे !!!!  :pointlol:*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *गलत मतलब ,, मतबल आप गपशप करते थे !!!!  :pointlol:*


यार वो सवाल जवाब में इतने माहिर थे की रात कब निकल जाती पता ही नाही चलता था , यकीन नाही हो तो जय भैया से पूँछ लीजिए !

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> यार वो सवाल जवाब में इतने माहिर थे की रात कब निकल जाती पता ही नाही चलता था , यकीन नाही हो तो जय भैया से पूँछ लीजिए !


*थे नही है जी !!! वो अब भी इस फोरम पर सक्रीय रहते है इसलिए है की संज्ञा उचित रहेगी !!! :)*

----------


## jalwa

> वैसे मैंने कई  रातें गुजारी है, जब जलवा जी मेरे साथ रहे , पता ही नहीं चला कब सुबह हो गयी , हम लोग उनको बीरवल कह के बुलाते थे !
> (ओए गलत मतलब मत निकल लेना )


बिलकुल मित्र .. मुझे सब याद है. कब रात से सुबह होती  थी ध्यान ही नहीं रहता था. 

और 'बीरबल' नाम मुझे जय भैया (जैलियो जी) ने दिया था.

----------


## jalwa

> *गलत मतलब ,, मतबल आप गपशप करते थे !!!!  :pointlol:*


हाँ अपनापन जी, हम केवल गप शाप ही किया करते थे ... और कुछ नहीं. :skull:




> यार वो सवाल जवाब में इतने माहिर थे की रात कब निकल जाती पता ही नाही चलता था , यकीन नाही हो तो जय भैया से पूँछ लीजिए !


हमसफ़र भाई जी, अभी मैं हूँ.. कहीं गया नहीं हूँ..  :BangHead:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफ़र भाई जी, अभी मैं हूँ.. कहीं गया नहीं हूँ..  :BangHead:


प्रिय जलवा जि नव वर्ष २०१३ कुछ ही छड़ों में आने वाला हे , आपको सहृदय शुभकामनाये !

वैसे जय भैया,  आप और मैं (तीनो) रात्रिचर रहे हैं !

----------


## jalwa

> प्रिय जलवा जि नव वर्ष २०१३ कुछ ही छड़ों में आने वाला हे , आपको सहृदय शुभकामनाये !
> 
> वैसे जय भैया,  आप और मैं (तीनो) रात्रिचर रहे हैं !


नव वर्ष आपको भी मुबारक हो. 

रात के मुसाफिरों का नया साल.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *थे नही है जी !!! वो अब भी इस फोरम पर सक्रीय रहते है इसलिए है की संज्ञा उचित रहेगी !!! :)*


*छमा चाहूँगा "थे" शब्द के लिए ! पर क्या करूँ गुजरा जमाना याद आता हे तो "पास्ट" में चला जाता हूँ!!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नव वर्ष आपको भी मुबारक हो. 
> 
> रात के मुसाफिरों का नया साल.


मित्र अब मैं रात्रिचर नही रहा... आपका साथ दे रहा हूँ और पुरानी यादों को ताज़ा कर रहा हूँ !

----------


## shilen

> *क्या हम "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " को यह सम्मान दे सकते है ?*  हमारे फ़ोरम पर " युजर ओफ़ द मंथ " के नाम सुवर्ण अक्षरो मे लिखे जाते है  यह हमारे लिए बहुत ही गर्व ओर खुशी की बात है  आपको  ऐसा नही लगता है की पुराने फ़ोरम के सदस्य ( फ़ोरम क्रेश होने से पहले ) जो  की "युजर ओफ़ द मंथ" रह चुके है उन्हे हम अन्याय कर रहे है  प्रशासक जी  से निवेदन हे की उन सदस्यो को भी मान सम्मान मिले ओर शायद यह भी हो सकता है  यह देख कर उन्हे फ़ोरम मे फ़िर से जुडने की लालसा जागे   *मेरा मानना है की ऐसा करने से उन सदस्यो को सम्मान भी मिलेगा ओर हो सकता है की उस मे कुछ वापीस अपने घर (फ़ोरम ) पर लोट भी आए*


*GOOD THINKING* :anna:

----------


## nishanath

नया साल मुबारक हो 

शानदार विचार है  ऐसा होना ही चाहिए

----------


## robin hood

> सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है HALL OF FAME एक ऐसा विभाग जहाँ पर सर्वश्रेष्ट और उत्कृष्ट योगदान को हमेशा के लिए संजोकर रखा जा सके.
> भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा सकेंगे.
> क्योकि हर अच्छे सूत्र को स्थिरता प्रदान नहीं की जा सकती है और ना की जाती है.
> लेकिन इस विभाग से अच्छे सूत्रों को सही जगह मिल जायेगी!


हा ये ठीक रहेगा  HALL OF FAME बना दो ,ताकि वही सजो दे

----------


## jeet6162

> जीत जी ,आपने विचार देने के लिए कहा है ओर आपकी बात का सम्मान करते हुए अपने विचार जरूर देना चाहूँगा ,मेरे विचार से प्रबंधन को अब तक के नए ओर पुराने सभी यूजर ऑफ द मंथ के बारे मे जानकारी या तो उसी सूत्र मे जिसमे उनका नाम घोषित किया जाता है वहाँ पर देनी चाहिए या फिर इसके लिए उन्हे एक अलग सूत्र बनाना चाहिए ,ताकि सभी नए सदस्यों को उनके योगदान के बारे मे पता चल सके ओर फॉरम पर सकारात्मक योगदान देने की प्रेरणा मिल सके । पुराने फॉरम के यूजर ऑफ द मंथ के नाम भी देने के पक्ष मे तर्क देते हुए मैं ये कहना चाहूँगा की फॉरम को क्रेश होकर दुबारा प्रारम्भ हुए बहुत ज्यादा समय नहीं हुआ है ओर पुराने फॉरम के बहुत से यूजर ऑफ द मंथ ,अभी भी फॉरम से जुड़े हुए हैं ,इसके अलावा अगर आपने किसी को कोई पुरूस्कार दिया है ओर आपसे उस पुरुस्कार से संबन्धित जानकारी या डाटा गुम हो गया है तो इसमे पुरुस्कार पाने वाले या योगदान देने वाले की तो कोई गलती नहीं है , उनके योगदान को भुलाया नहीं जाना चाहिए वरना आप कृतघ्न कहलाएंगे । धन्यवाद ।


*धन्यवाद मित्र
आपकी बात बिलकुल सही है*

----------


## robin hood

> इन्हें इनकी पुरानी उपाधि "बीरबल" पुनः प्रदान कर दी जाए


बीरबल कब मिली थी इन्हें उपाधि

----------


## Munneraja

> प्रिय जलवा जी,मुझे विश्वास है की आप के अंदर वही सम्मान पुनः प्राप्त करने की योग्यता भी है |


इन्हें इनकी पुरानी उपाधि "बीरबल" पुनः प्रदान कर दी जाए

----------


## jeet6162

> इन्हें इनकी पुरानी उपाधि "बीरबल" पुनः प्रदान कर दी जाए


गुरु जी 
प्रणाम 
यह करना बिलकुल सही होगा , मे आपकी बात को समर्थन करता हु

----------


## Munneraja

सभी सदस्यों को नव वर्ष की शुभकामनाएं 
आप प्रगति पथ पर अग्रसित रहें 
नव वर्ष आपके लिए हर प्रकार से शुभ हो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इन्हें इनकी पुरानी उपाधि "बीरबल" पुनः प्रदान कर दी जाए


दादा मेरा भी समर्थन है !!!

----------


## Sameerchand

> इन्हें इनकी पुरानी उपाधि "बीरबल" पुनः प्रदान कर दी जाए


जी बिलकुल, इस प्रस्ताव को मेरा भी समर्थन हैं बड़े भाई जी....

----------


## robin hood

अकबर उपाधि भी होगी किसी ना किसी का ,पक्का ,

----------


## jeet6162

*दोस्तो नमस्कार 
इस पोस्ट को देखो* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1805204

----------


## Amit raghav

*★
 。. ☆。. *。.☆。.
 ★.。＼｜／.。★
 * Happy New Year *.
 ★。. ／｜＼。. ★
 。. ☆。*.。☆.。*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *★
>  。. ☆。. *。.☆。.
>  ★.。＼｜／.。★
>  * Happy New Year *.
>  ★。. ／｜＼。. ★
>  。. ☆。*.。☆.。*


*आपको भी नए वर्ष की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये !*

----------


## mravay

हमें नहीं लगता की फोरम इस दिसा में आगे अपना हात बदायेगा\

----------


## jeet6162

> हमें नहीं लगता की फोरम इस दिसा में आगे अपना हात बदायेगा\


मित्र 
यह सुत्र की विभाग मे है यह आपने देखा ही होगा *"मुझे कुछ कहना है"* 
हम लोगो को जो कहना था वह कह दिया,
अब प्रबंधन को ठिक लगेगा तो जरुर करेगे

----------


## jalwa

> इन्हें इनकी पुरानी उपाधि "बीरबल" पुनः प्रदान कर दी जाए


दादा , आपका और फोरम प्रबंधन का आभार .. जो मुझे इस लायक समझा. 

और जीत भाई का भी आभार जिहोने यह सूत्र बनाया.,

----------


## robin hood

हल,,,आई मीन जलवा जी आपका स्वागत हें

----------


## robin hood

> हमें नहीं लगता की फोरम इस दिसा में आगे अपना हात बदायेगा\


नही एक हाल आफ फेम तो जरूरी हें ,जहा सारे पुराने सदस्यों कि फोटो चिपका देंगे फेविकोल से ,

----------


## robin hood

चुपके चुपके रात दिन, आँसू बहाना याद है
हम को अब तक फोरम का, वो ज़माना याद है

----------


## nishanath

*विचार अछा है पुराने लोगो का सम्मान हर हाल में होना ही चाहिए*

----------


## robin hood

> *विचार अछा है पुराने लोगो का सम्मान हर हाल में होना ही चाहिए*


बिलकुल होना चाहिए ,कुछ का तो कर भी दिया ,कुछ बाकी हें

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बिलकुल होना चाहिए ,कुछ का तो कर भी दिया ,कुछ बाकी हें


किस किस का साम्मान हो गया है ?

----------


## robin hood

> किस किस का साम्मान हो गया है ?


कई थे भई ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कई थे भई ,,,,,,,,,


फिर भी .......

----------


## robin hood

> फिर भी .......


छोडो जी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## loolugupta

pakad ke rakkho ji....

----------


## pkj21

list bataye.........

----------

